# click on photo to make it bigger



## WallyJ_26 (Nov 9, 2007)

I really do not know how to explain this but i'll try....Ok in some clothing company websites they have the product, lets say a shirt. Well it's small in picture size but when you move or click your mouse on the photo, it'll enlarge so you can see it better. I was wondering, would anybody know where to go, so i can set this up on my website? ....or even know how to do it?..............please help!!! thank you


----------



## majesticmind (Sep 1, 2007)

WallyJ_26 said:


> I really do not know how to explain this but i'll try....Ok in some clothing company websites they have the product, lets say a shirt. Well it's small in picture size but when you move or click your mouse on the photo, it'll enlarge so you can see it better. I was wondering, would anybody know where to go, so i can set this up on my website? ....or even know how to do it?..............please help!!! thank you


 
<!-- Paste this code into the BODY section of your HTML document -->
<img src="your picture here.jpg" width="150" height="200" onclick="this.src='your picture here.jpg';this.height=400;this.width=300" ondblclick="this.src='your picture here.jpg';this.height=200;this.width=150">




This will allow users to decide whether they want to enlarge the photo by clicking on it. And shrink it by clicking again. Where it says your picture here you put the file name of an image that is in your website image folder.


----------



## 2Dye4 (Jan 9, 2006)

What website design software are you using?

In Golive there is an "action" command that you can use to set them up.

Jo


----------



## WallyJ_26 (Nov 9, 2007)

website image folder...where would i find that


----------



## majesticmind (Sep 1, 2007)

WallyJ_26 said:


> website image folder...where would i find that


It is where all the images for your website are stored. If you hover your mouse over an image on your website, your browser will say http://wwww. and whatever your image is and the folder etc....

Post a link to your site.


----------



## AwesomeNinja (Jan 13, 2008)

Try this nifty javascript library called lightbox 
it uses ajax so you do not have to reload the page:

Lightbox 2

Hope that helped


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

majesticmind said:


> <!-- Paste this code into the BODY section of your HTML document -->
> <img src="your picture here.jpg" width="150" height="200" onclick="this.src='your picture here.jpg';this.height=400;this.width=300" ondblclick="this.src='your picture here.jpg';this.height=200;this.width=150">
> 
> 
> ...


The problem with this method, at least the way it's written, is that the user has to load the full-sized image for the thumbnail.

If you create a smaller thumbnail image, then just plug that into the code above.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

AwesomeNinja said:


> Try this nifty javascript library called lightbox
> it uses ajax so you do not have to reload the page:
> 
> Lightbox 2
> ...


Lightboxes are becoming more and more common lately, but personally, as a user, I don't like them. I actually prefer pop-up windows, tho that could be a problem with some people's browsers...


----------



## WallyJ_26 (Nov 9, 2007)

i guess what i can do is pay a graphic designer? right?


----------



## wan2makemoney (Mar 30, 2008)

I have a similar question. Does anyone know how to make a image a link, so that when you click on it (say a picture of a t-shirt on my myspace page) it will take you to my cafepress.com page where that t-shirt is for sale 

I am pulling my hair out trying to figure it out. Or even find a discussion about it in the forum...
Help


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

What website editor are you using... In Dreamweaver it's super easy...

found these on google also
Adding and Editing Images in HTML Websites, including Imagemaps, Creating Fast Loading Web Graphics, Whether to Use JPG, GIF, or PNG


SlideShowPro: The complete photo and video slideshow publishing solution


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

For beginners at HTML, I HIGHLY suggest looking at this site:

W3Schools Online Web Tutorials


----------



## wan2makemoney (Mar 30, 2008)

Catbox- I'm actually not using anything. I am just loading a picture of one of my t-shirts (onto my myspace site) and trying to embed a a link in it so that when it (the picture) is clicked on it will take you to my cafepress site.


Chani- I went to that page with all the tutorials and it gave me a link to use I just couldnt figure out how to embed it. 

I found that photobucket is what most people are using to do it but the html code they (Photobucket) are giving me is linking you to my picture on photobucket not to my cafepress site.

I'm really close just can't figure out the how to make it work
Not a pro on the computer yet


----------



## primeimages (Mar 20, 2008)

To insert a link in your image to cafepress:

 

Dont forget to place the otherwise everythingunder it will be linked to cafepress.

Hope that helps.


----------



## wan2makemoney (Mar 30, 2008)

Yes that really helps but by photobucket link do you mean the html code photobucket assigns the picture?

for example, this is the html code for one of my photobucket pics:


----------



## wan2makemoney (Mar 30, 2008)

Jack you're A life saver!!!! That worked 
Thank you so much


----------



## primeimages (Mar 20, 2008)

wan2makemoney said:


> Yes that really helps but by photobucket link do you mean the html code photobucket assigns the picture?
> 
> for example, this is the html code for one of my photobucket pics:


Yes, its the link that photobucket assigns the image. So say you have an ad running ad craigslist with your image. When someone clicks on that image, it then brings him to your photobucket site.

You can also do it this way..."My other t-shirts may be seen right *HERE*."

My other t-shirts may be seen right *HERE* 

...so when they click "HERE", it takes them to that particular site or a page on that site.


----------

